# I am looking for a miniature Poodle in or around Montreal, Quebec, and will travel to



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,

We are a family of 6, I have a child who is high anxiety and it was recommended we purchase a dog as a way of relieving stress. School is starting now and we would be ready to purchase one immediately or as soon as possible, and hopefully no later than September. Chocolate, or black would be preferable.

We decided on the miniature based on the fact that we are 6 people and we want it to minimize the impact it will have on our space or traveling, a miniature wouldn't prevent us from doing anything and we could just get up and go anywhere. 

As well my wife has severe allergies to pet dander and saliva, but has show a lot of improvement after 1.5 years of allergy shots.

Does anyone have a breeder to recommend that is reputable, yet affordable? I don't need the parents to be champions, I just need an affordable pet that is healthy, microchipped, and has had the necessary deworming and vaccinations, health certificates, and guarantee.

Purchasing within Montreal or up to 1-3 hours of driving based on price would be possible.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello and welcome !

I live near Montreal too. I don't know any breeders off-hand but have you considered an oversized toy ? Miniature breeders are harder to find and you might have more luck with a toy breeder. An oversized toy would be like a small miniature.

Merlin is oversized in height, but has a small bone structure. He's a little over 6 pounds. You can find oversized toys that weigh 8-10 pounds.


----------



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

Dechi said:


> Hello and welcome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions. With 4 young kids (8-12), I feel safer with a slightly heavier dog.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I have no personal knowledge of this breeder of miniatures, but I see she is in Montreal area and has a new litter born.

https://www.poodlesglow.com/puppies-chiots


----------



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful Blue said:


> I have no personal knowledge of this breeder of miniatures, but I see she is in Montreal area and has a new litter born.
> 
> https://www.poodlesglow.com/puppies-chiots




Thanks for the link, in fact I had reached out to them, but it's not guaranteed they will have a pup available and the pricing is out of my range at $2100CAD, and they will only be available in 8 long weeks.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

My first two poodles (female) were Standards, but on the small side - 21" or so at the withers...43 pounds.

Would a small standard work for you? Some are smaller yet than mine were. Probably more breeders than there are of miniatures.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I know nothing about your family other than what you have shared. But I am wondering .... is getting a poodle really a good idea for you?

Poodles are very sensitive and they pick up on any stress that is in the family. If you have a generally safe and stress-free family life with just one child who is anxious, and if you have time for a puppy, then adding a poodle puppy might be a very good choice. But if your family life is filled with stress, then adding a poodle might just make things worse. Puppies -- especially poodle puppies -- need safe happy environments if they are going to grow up to be happy confident adult poodles. 

The other concern I have is your price restrictions. Everyone wants a healthy dog that has a rock-solid temperament. But it sounds like that will be even more important for you than it is for most people. Well bred poodles generally sell for something around $2,000. And getting a well-bred poodle from a reputable breeder significantly increases the chances that you will get a healthy poodle with a good temperament. Good breeders are very careful about which dogs they breed and they select for good temperament. You might get lucky and find a wonderful poodle with a fabulous temperament that you can get for a low price. But almost all of the temperament problems that I have heard about come from large-scale breeders who sell at lower prices. So if I found a poodle for $1000, I'd be at least a little bit worried about what I was getting.

I don't mean to rain on your parade. But just wanted to throw out those concerns. Hoping that everything works out well for you and your family.


----------



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful Blue said:


> My first two poodles (female) were Standards, but on the small side - 21" or so at the withers...43 pounds.
> 
> Would a small standard work for you? Some are smaller yet than mine were. Probably more breeders than there are of miniatures.




Oh I would love a larger dog, but it's just too difficult, we are already squishes in our minivan, the dog really needs to be able to sit on a child's lap without it being an issue.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

I purchased a mini from "the poodle puddle" in Ontario. With 4-kids you need to ensure that they will not step or any way accidently hurt a mini puppy. This is my first mini and I was surprised at how tiny he was when we picked him up at 8 weeks. My kids are older so we did not have an issue with being gentle, but I would be concerned if your kids are young.


----------



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

luvdogs said:


> I purchased a mini from "the poodle puddle" in Ontario. With 4-kids you need to ensure that they will not step or any way accidently hurt a mini puppy. This is my first mini and I was surprised at how tiny he was when we picked him up at 8 weeks. My kids are older so we did not have an issue with being gentle, but I would be concerned if your kids are young.




The Budgie is still alive after 6 months and he likes to chase our toes, the dog will be just fine.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

rockstead said:


> Thanks for the link, in fact I had reached out to them, but it's not guaranteed they will have a pup available and the pricing is out of my range at $2100CAD, and they will only be available in 8 long weeks.


I've been looking at poodles in the area for a long time. 2100$ is a little bit higher than most, but a poodle from a good, reputable breeder who has good temperaments and does testing is about 1500$-1800$. Miniatures are harder to find, maybe that's why hers are a bit more expensive.


----------



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

luvdogs said:


> I purchased a mini from "the poodle puddle" in Ontario. With 4-kids you need to ensure that they will not step or any way accidently hurt a mini puppy. This is my first mini and I was surprised at how tiny he was when we picked him up at 8 weeks. My kids are older so we did not have an issue with being gentle, but I would be concerned if your kids are young.




Had you done comparisons with other breeders before you purchased? Were you happy with them and did they do and provide everything you would expect from a reputable breeder?

I reached out to them and their price is very good at $1200, and they said they do the following:

"Puppies come with a 3 year genetic health guarantee, micro chipped, CKC registered from health tested parents. They are vaccinated, dewormed and fully vet examined."


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

when I was looking for minis, I looked at enchantment poodles. I don't know them, website and info looks good. I believe they are just outside Ottawa. Milo didn't come for them, so can't vouch for the place. Poodles glow is in QC, don't know them either. 

Just my 2 cents, maybe you can look into adult dogs? Like a service dog organization that can help you? If you need a dog right now, I am assuming you want it as a therapy dog for your child now. but it will be a ton of work till you get there. Milo loves my kids, they are 9 & 11 and my husband. But he is truly my dog. I find the kids need to be reminded not to be in his face all the time. Milo is almost 4 months, so the excitement is still new, I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## rockstead (Oct 18, 2015)

I think I really like someone an hour away from me who has just been incredibly accommodating, and excellent communication with a price range less than $2100, still more than I want to spend but justified based on the reduced driving and accommodations they are making.


----------



## fborsha3 (Jun 11, 2020)

rockstead said:


> I think I really like someone an hour away from me who has just been incredibly accommodating, and excellent communication with a price range less than $2100, still more than I want to spend but justified based on the reduced driving and accommodations they are making.


Could you please share their contact? Thank you!


----------

